# 15.33 now plane leaves at 18.35 see u all soon !



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

10 mins to taxi
see you all later have a great day everyone


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> 10 mins to taxi
> see you all later have a great day everyone


Woo hoo! Time to down a quick Foster's then?!?!?

Tallulah.x


----------

